# weight of crema -- brewed coffee: weight or volume



## Single shot (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm Italian old school: 25g gives 25mls in 25 secs and for me that means 25 ml up to the crema line. (We are talking non-pressurised basket brewing)

Have the advocates of weighed output actually bothered weighing their crema? It strikes me that crema is mostly CO2 with a thin moisture skin and unlikely to be a significant mass but happy to be proved wrong.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The point of weighing is consistency in a number of different sized cups. If you're pulling shots into a measuring cup style shot glass you might be fine for consistency using volume assuming you ignore the crema. Weighing is good for changing things too. I know what 36g and 40g looks like in my cup and could be fairly accurate eyeballing it but if I wanted to pull a 55g shot or something I wouldn't have a clue.

Somebody on home barista actually compared different volumes and weights. https://www.home-barista.com/tips/brewing-ratios-for-espresso-beverages-t2402.html


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Doesn't the crema contain emulsified oils? A bubble could not be stable for that long, I have had coffee that I had forgotten for a while and 30-60 minutes later the crema was still intact. Bubbles would have gone by that time, moreover when hot the stability is even lower.

On top of that if you drink the crema, no stirring the coffee first, this is the most bitter part and in my opinion is due to the dissolved oil soluble bitter bits in the coffee.

After all crema is the Italian word for cream.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

John Yossarian said:


> After all crema is the Italian word for cream


 Well&#8230; one of the words. 😉 - cream can more often be translated to "panna" (as in thick double cream, whipped cream or clotted cream).

"Crema" is more used for cosmetic creams or very liquid pouring creams (like the cream on top of milk). - which would make sense as the cream on top of coffee. 👍

too complicated! 😂😂😂😂😂 🇮🇹


----------

